# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Βοηθειά δεν έχω σήμα

## gmer

kalispera sas eixa skopo na stiso kai ego kombo alla den vlepo fos stin ypothesi kai malon tha to afiso etsi sindeomai ston (awmn-3530 JZ AP)me poli xamilo sima kai den me voithaei kanis na veltioso to sistima moy eimai stin nikea konta sto gopedo toy ionikoy 1 xiliometro meta to gipedo pros amfiali an nimizei kaneis oti mpori na me voithisei to tilefono moy einai to:*********** sas parakalo voithiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

*fon_hussan (00:07,14/12/2007): 
Καλώς όρισες! 

Παρακαλώ ΟΧΙ τηλέφωνα στό φόρουμ --- αφαιρέθηκε το νούμερο κινητού τηλ. ....!

Επίσης άλλαξε τον τίτλο και το κείμενο παραπάνω...! ΜΗ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΓΚΡΙΚΛΙΣ  
Σεβάσου όλους τους άλλους που διαβάζουν...! 

ΥΓ: Σε όλα μάλλον με πρόλαβαν και άλλοι χρήστες που απάντησαν πιο κάτω!
*

----------


## septic

::   ::   ::   ::  

σημερα απεργουμε.. 

απο αυριο βλεπουμε...

----------


## JB172

> kalispera sas eixa skopo na stiso kai ego kombo alla den vlepo fos stin ypothesi kai malon tha to afiso etsi sindeomai ston (awmn-3530 JZ AP)me poli xamilo sima kai den me voithaei kanis na veltioso to sistima moy eimai stin nikea konta sto gopedo toy ionikoy 1 xiliometro meta to gipedo pros amfiali an nimizei kaneis oti mpori na me voithisei to tilefono moy einai to:*ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ* sas parakalo voithiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


1ov. Aλλαξε το μήνυμά σου σε ελληνικά.
2ον. Μη γράφεις το τηλέφωνό σου στο forum.
3ον. Επικοινώνησε με τον διαχειριστή του κόμβου που συνδέεσαι.
4ον. Node-id 1985? Αυτό που το βρήκες. Δεν υπάρχει στη wind.

----------


## nuke

βάζω στοίχημα ότι είναι το έτος γεννήσεως του  ::

----------


## dbekris

Και εγώ είχα και έχω προβλήματα, αλλά μιλάω και με τον διαχειριστή (και συνδιαχειριστή) για βοήθεια.... και αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου
δεν πρέπει να έχει ξαναζητήσει ο φίλος βοήθεια τουλάχιστον εδώ μέσα....

----------


## The Undertaker

> kalispera sas eixa skopo na stiso kai ego kombo alla den vlepo fos stin ypothesi kai malon tha to afiso etsi sindeomai ston (awmn-3530 JZ AP)me poli xamilo sima kai den me voithaei kanis na veltioso to sistima moy eimai stin nikea konta sto gopedo toy ionikoy 1 xiliometro meta to gipedo pros amfiali an nimizei kaneis oti mpori na me voithisei to tilefono moy einai to:*********** sas parakalo voithiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


ο JZ το ξέρει άραγε;;;;  ::   ::  
να μαζέψεις λίγο το post σου plz κατά τις οδηγίες του JB172!!

----------


## gmer

NA ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ Ο JZ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΕΛΑΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΙΝΩ ΙΣΤΟ ΓΙΑ bb ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΟΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ LINK ΕΓΟ ΕΔΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ NODE ID: GMER 13577 ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΙ  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

άλλοι βλέπουν το AWMN σαν μια λαχταριστή μακαρονάδα ή μανούλι προς κατανάλωση και άλλοι σαν ... πίνακα ζωγραφικής ... να υποθέσω ότι η ιδέα του ανοικτού και ελέυθερου δικτύου για όλους, αλλά και της προσφοράς και συνεισφοράς προς αυτή την ιδέα, είναι το βασικό κίνητρο για να συνδεθεί κάποιος στο AWMN για τους περισσότερους από εμάς ...  ::  πως τους έλεγε ο MauVe ... ??

----------

